# OEMMODS famiry purchase



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dual Trunk LED: $65/set + $5 for priority shipping










Door puddle lights - (VAGCOM required): $75/set + $5 for priority shipping










**Note, if you want front and rear, you need to order 2 sets**

**** SAVE $10 *** 
Combo 1: dual trunk + (2) door puddle = $130 + shipping*
**** SAVE $15 ***
Combo 2: dual trunk + (4) door puddle = $200 + shipping
*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Lighting Cables only*
Dual LED trunk - $30 + $5 for priority shipping
Puddle lights (2 cables per set) - $45 + $5 for priority shipping
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

15 people requirement for each sets before famiry purchase goes into effect.

Dual Trunk LED
1. TechnikSLR - $70
2. melstrom - $70
3. jbolf - $70
4. atom0 - $70

Door puddle lights
1. NYCameron (2) - $155
2. neu318 (2) - $155
3. krazyboi (2) - $155
4. jrutter (2) - $155
5. kgw (2) - $155

Combo
1. Rob Cote ~ Combo 2 - $205
2. LWNY ~ Combo 1 - $135
3. rick89 ~ Combo 2 - $205
4. jds215 ~ Combo 2 - $205
5. gothicserpent ~ Combo 1 - $135
6. sleepy3 ~ Combo 2 - $205

Wiring
1. mkim ~ (2) puddle light wiring - $90 + ship (or handshake)
2. NYCameron ~ dual LED wiring - $30
3. poli84 - dual LED wiring - $42

*Total amount owed:*
1. *TechnikSLR - $70 - PAID*
2. *melstrom - $70 - PAID*
3. *NYCameron - $185 - PAID*
4. *neu318 - $155 - PAID*
5. *krazyboi - $155 - PAID*
6. *jrutter - $155 - PAID*
7. *kgw - $155 - PAID*
8. *Rob Cote - $205 - PAID*
9. *LWNY - $135 - PAID*
10. *rick89 - $205 - PAID*
11. *jds215 - $205 - PAID*
12. *mkim - $90 - payment in person*
13. jbolf - $70
14. *poli84 - $42 shipped to kangarooland - PAID*
15. *gothicserpent - $135 - PAID*
16. *atom0 - $70 - PAID*
17. *sleepy3 - $205 - PAID*

Payment to: jacktpwang at gmail.com.
Please include shipping address as well as what you purchased.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Don't respond if you're a maybe. Dig deep into those pockets and make a definite decision.

If it's wrong, let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Dual Trunk LED: $65/set + shipping ($3, or $5 for priority)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the way you operate:thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

If you want cables only thats fine also. It is counted towards the FP.

So Prices for cables:

Dual trunk - $30
Puddle lights (2 cables per set) - $45 



Anyone want OEM Led footwells lights as well?

Those I have not made yet but can probably get something made up in coming weeks.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> If you want cables only thats fine also. It is counted towards the FP.
> 
> So Prices for cables:
> 
> ...



I would be in for those as well. it is almost as if you read my future mod list without reading it. impressive work


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> I would be in for those as well. it is almost as if you read my future mod list without reading it. impressive work


Seriously, w/ the addition of all these LEDs, you can light a small 3rd world country.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I iwll get pics of OEM led and Aftermarket LED for the footwells. I think OEM will be better since they are dim like the stock lights. The aftermarket ones are very abusive to the eye.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Seriously, w/ the addition of all these LEDs, you can light a small 3rd world country.


and i havent even converted the interior overhead lights yet! I have the glovebox and single trunk led light and i really enjoy the feel of it. Would just like to complete the ambience :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215... no dual trunk? might as well get them now while at famiry pricing.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> jds215... no dual trunk? might as well get them now while at famiry pricing.


I am going to pass right now...I'm still working on my audio set up and am trying to decide how I am going to set up the trunk. If i still had the stock unit in the rear it would be tempting, but it is not a need right now.

i do like it though and time will tell if i will regret the decision or not. What does it normally run outside of the GB?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> I am going to pass right now...I'm still working on my audio set up and am trying to decide how I am going to set up the trunk. If i still had the stock unit in the rear it would be tempting, but it is not a need right now.
> 
> i do like it though and time will tell if i will regret the decision or not. What does it normally run outside of the GB?


$90 for the dual trunk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> $90 for the dual trunk


ill pass for now. Really appreciate your work with these tp :thumbup: 

if you happen to be at sowo or h20 and we cross paths...:beer: on me.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the trunk lights (2)- they really make a huge difference.
Easy install, too.
Seller is a bit sketchy, though :laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> if you happen to be at sowo or h20 and we cross paths...:beer: on me.


sowo...I'm there, with peeps!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> sowo...I'm there, with peeps!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


look for the group of people huddled around the mkv jetta with the beer tap...you will find me in close proximity to that lovely creation...chapter 11 dubs


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

add me for Combo 2: dual trunk + (4) door puddle = $200 + shipping


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

dual trunk plz. how do you install these?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

for the door puddle lights, what mods are needed? any cutting?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

604a3 said:


> for the door puddle lights, what mods are needed? any cutting?


yes need to cut door cards...hold i get pics brb

I might have template for u guys.

before:










After:









Perfect fit


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

So we are looking at $245 for the puddle lights. Any Vagcom mods and does the harness just plug into existing wiring harness in the door or does that need to be modded as well?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ceese said:


> So we are looking at $245 for the puddle lights. Any Vagcom mods and does the harness just plug into existing wiring harness in the door or does that need to be modded as well?


Puddle lights are $75 set of 2, need 2 sets if you want all 4 so 75 x 2 = $150

Yes need vagcom to activate puddle lights.

Need to take out 1 pin from the original connector. Connect that pin to the harness. Harness has 3 pin outs. 2 female(one for power one for ground), 1 male(ground). Connect the pin taken out(female) from the connector and plug it to the male pin on the harness. After that Use the shrink wrap provided to protect it. Then connect the corresponding color female pin to the connector housing. Then 2nd female pin goes into the power slot on the connector housing.

No need to cut and tap. If you want to take it out all you need to do is the reverse and everything will look OEM xcept the hole that you cut on the bottom of the door card kekek akakkaka ka ka kak 
KAKAKAK
KAKAKAK HAHAHAHHA
HAHAHAHHAhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Damnnnn looks good and I want, but all that cutting and harness bizness is putting me off


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> Damnnnn looks good and I want, but all that cutting and harness bizness is putting me off


only cutting needed is on the door cards.

no need to cut wires its super simple


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Nd puddle light wiring only 2 pair for f and r


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

this guy can sure make a wiring loom. priced to sell as well. come on boys, buy em


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

anybody in the NJ,PA,DE wanna host a GTG to do this install?:beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Very interested in the mod. Anyone know how hard our door cards are to take off?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Very interested in the mod. Anyone know how hard our door cards are to take off?


See DIY/FAQ. It's not hard.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

can you install the puddle light without taking the door card off? After taking those things off, I could never get to fit them 100% right.


Can it be sold w/o the looms? I think I can get some from my nearest utility pole.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

LWNY said:


> can you install the puddle light without taking the door card off? After taking those things off, I could never get to fit them 100% right.
> 
> 
> Can it be sold w/o the looms? I think I can get some from my nearest utility pole.


No u have to take off to route the wire


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Post updated


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

In for trunk


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

mkim said:


> No u have to take off to route the wire


Can't use Laparoscope to route the wires into the hole?

Also, shipping is per item, even in combo or super combo setup?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

In for 2 pairs of puddle lights.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Post updated. I will go back through and put pricing next to names later.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

In for 2 pairs of puddle lights, fo sho...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

How come the combo doesn't get their unit count applied to min 15 required? Looks like at this rate, the trunk LED won't make it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> How come the combo doesn't get their unit count applied to min 15 required? Looks like at this rate, the trunk LED won't make it.


It does, but so far, there's only 4 total sets of LED trunks requested.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> It does, but so far, there's only 4 total sets of LED trunks requested.


In for combo 1.

Where are the takers for the trunk light? Maybe we got to jump into those LED tail thread. there seem to be tons of interest in that (more than the original GB).


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi, put me in for the dual trunk wiring harness as well

so I should have 2 sets of door puddle lights (for 4 doors total) and the wiring kit for the dual LED trunk lights (I already have those lights)

@tp: are the door puddle lights LED already? or should we be ordering more LED lights for it?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea door puddle lights arw all leds in the kut. Just like pic


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TP, what's your input for shipping cost? like for combo packages, two sets of puddle instead of one, etc? give me pricing, I update.

All shipping price will be standard, unless priority is requested.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

The puddle lights fit on any year A3 right? I know the cards need to be cut, but just to confirm, it requires VAG-COM to enable them?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> TP, what's your input for shipping cost? like for combo packages, two sets of puddle instead of one, etc? give me pricing, I update.
> 
> All shipping price will be standard, unless priority is requested.



I think combo package should ship via priority since its gonna include 6 LEDs and 3 cables. 
Should be $5 usd for shippping. I think.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> The puddle lights fit on any year A3 right? I know the cards need to be cut, but just to confirm, it requires VAG-COM to enable them?


I know cars from 2006-2009 have little indent for the Light. All you need to do is check the bottom of your door card and if it has indent like in the pic on page 1 then your good to go.

Yes require vag-com to enable the lights .


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

krazyboi, should probably add VAGcom required for the puddle lights.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh I also need some time to make these by hand and order materials.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

These trunk lights also work for TT


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

first post updated


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you have to modify the passenger's side hatch side trim piece to fit the light? I was in my hatch last night and confirmed a suspicion that there is currently only one light on the driver's side panel. I may require a super special combo number 3 with only one hatch light...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Do you have to modify the passenger's side hatch side trim piece to fit the light? I was in my hatch last night and confirmed a suspicion that there is currently only one light on the driver's side panel. I may require a super special combo number 3 with only one hatch light...



To my knowledge there is some trimming involved.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Do you have to modify the passenger's side hatch side trim piece to fit the light? I was in my hatch last night and confirmed a suspicion that there is currently only one light on the driver's side panel. I may require a super special combo number 3 with only one hatch light...





neu318 said:


> To my knowledge there is some trimming involved.


yeah, you gotta take some parts off and cut some holes in the grille on the right side to get dual trunk LEDs or lights in general


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> yeah, you gotta take some parts off and cut some holes in the grille on the right side to get dual trunk LEDs or lights in general


Si. I believe you only cut like 8 grille slats and good to go.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tp. said:


> I think combo package should ship via priority since its gonna include 6 LEDs and 3 cables.
> Should be $5 usd for shippping. I think.





tp. said:


> yes include everything
> 
> 5 cables
> 6 LEDs
> ...


I thought you said there would be 5 cables with 6 leds.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

woops typo

combo 1 - 4 LED, 3 cables
combo 2 - 6 LED, 5 cable


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Do you have to modify the passenger's side hatch side trim piece to fit the light? I was in my hatch last night and confirmed a suspicion that there is currently only one light on the driver's side panel. I may require a super special combo number 3 with only one hatch light...


Cutting the grill is simple. Takes all 2 min max. All you need is a wirecutter/snipper or a xacto knife. Wire cutter is much faster.

Sorry the problem is that you cannot use one LED on 06 car because it will turn off after 5-10 seconds. I believe car will think the bulb is out so it turns it off.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


> Cutting the grill is simple. Takes all 2 min max. All you need is a wirecutter/snipper or a xacto knife. Wire cutter is much faster.
> 
> Sorry the problem is that you cannot use one LED on 06 car because it will turn off after 5-10 seconds. I believe car will think the bulb is out so it turns it off.


Nice. I dig your resourcefulness on the work-around. :thumbup:

I'm hoping I can snap some cool pictures once my hatch is complete with these lights installed. I'm thinking about going to 4-door puddle lights though. I feel like I should for the sake of symmetry.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice. I dig your resourcefulness on the work-around. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping I can snap some cool pictures once my hatch is complete with these lights installed. I'm thinking about going to 4-door puddle lights though. *I feel like I should for the sake of symmetry.*


You should for the sake of famiry purchase price.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OK put me down for Combo #2


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Door puddle lights
> 1. NYCameron - $75
> 2. NYCameron - $80
> 
> ...


why do I get charged for shipping twice? can't the trunk wiring kit be thrown in with the door puddle lights? Not a huge deal, just wondering


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea shippign combined.

maybe he stupid asian cant do math


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> why do I get charged for shipping twice? can't the trunk wiring kit be thrown in with the door puddle lights? Not a huge deal, just wondering


Ahhh, good point. I will adjust accordingly.

Edit: Done



tp. said:


> yea shippign combined.
> 
> maybe he stupid asian cant do math


I learn from tp.wannabe.s3


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp. said:


> Cutting the grill is simple. Takes all 2 min max. All you need is a wirecutter/snipper or a xacto knife. Wire cutter is much faster.
> 
> Sorry the problem is that you cannot use one LED on 06 car because it will turn off after 5-10 seconds. I believe car will think the bulb is out so it turns it off.


Can trunk light be installed somewhere else? Cuz in the orig position, when I lift the spare tire section and have to dig out all the knick knacks required to change a tire, the light doesn't shine in all the places, thus I would end up digging for things in the dark. If it could be stretched to above where the tail lights are, it would be more useful. Otherwise, I will go back to using flashlight for such purpose.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Can trunk light be installed somewhere else? Cuz in the orig position, when I lift the spare tire section and have to dig out all the knick knacks required to change a tire, the light doesn't shine in all the places, thus I would end up digging for things in the dark. If it could be stretched to above where the tail lights are, it would be more useful. Otherwise, I will go back to using flashlight for such purpose.


Let me see how well the lights work when i get home tonight.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jds215 said:


> ill pass for now. Really appreciate your work with these tp :thumbup:
> 
> if you happen to be at sowo or h20 and we cross paths...:beer: on me.


aaaaand...i lied. Put me down for the dual trunk set up as well. I read your post later in the thread regarding the single led and the light going out after a few seconds and that def happens in my car and drives me nuts. I will fork over the additional funds for not just a solution, but an upgrade as well.

:thumbup:

you and krazyboi are just too convincing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> aaaaand...i lied. Put me down for the dual trunk set up as well. I read your post later in the thread regarding the single led and the light going out after a few seconds and that def happens in my car and drives me nuts. I will fork over the additional funds for not just a solution, but an upgrade as well.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> you and krazyboi are just too convincing


Updated. 9 more dual trunks remaining for famiry purchase to go in effect for those.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It is super easy to snip out the little vent tabs on the right side of the trunk and no-one will ever notice that you did it unless you point it out. The hardest part was deciding exactly where to locate it and stressing over not cutting out one too many tabs.


----------



## jbolf (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in for a Dual Trunk LED!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

so theres problem.. I dont have any extra boxes.. So i think i might have to ship priority for everything since USPS provide free box. Wat you guys think? Priority is $5


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> so theres problem.. I dont have any extra boxes.. So i think i might have to ship priority for everything since USPS provide free box. Wat you guys think? Priority is $5


I'm coo wit it

Doesn't that mean we also get stuff faster?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> I'm coo wit it
> 
> Doesn't that mean we also get stuff faster?


yea 2-3 days


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

closing when?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Will you ship to Australia?
If so, how much for shipping of just the trunk lighting cable?

Thanks!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea 2-3 days


Should I just update pricing for everyone to be Priority? I'm sure people won't mind shelling out the extra $2.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Should I just update pricing for everyone to be Priority? I'm sure people won't mind shelling out the extra $2.


:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Should I just update pricing for everyone to be Priority? I'm sure people won't mind shelling out the extra $2.


$2 extra dollars!!! are you crazy, i'm not made out of money!!!!














































J/K :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

poli84 said:


> Will you ship to Australia?
> If so, how much for shipping of just the trunk lighting cable?
> 
> Thanks!


I can do 1st class shipping to Australlia.
$12 for shipping


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

tp. said:


> I can do 1st class shipping to Australlia.
> $12 for shipping


Cool. Count me in for the trunk dual light *cable only* - $42

Thanks!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> so theres problem.. I dont have any extra boxes.. So i think i might have to ship priority for everything since USPS provide free box. Wat you guys think? Priority is $5


where are the boxes and boxes of instant noodle that you go through?


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Interested in full combo 2; purchase still open? I'll let you know tonight if I'm in. Are there any instructions to follow?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

open till its filled. 

I will include instructions


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

A3Vorsprung said:


> Interested in full combo 2; purchase still open?* I'll let you know tonight if I'm in*. Are there any instructions to follow?


 I won't add you to the list until you confirm.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bumpitty


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

List updated.

Only 4 more trunk LEDs (or wiring) needed to proceed on that.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay looks like only 10 people for the trunk kits. 

I think I can do that. Lets give till friday to see who else wants in then close it. Payment must be made to me via paypal with gift option only. Money will be refunded if you send via purchase. I dont want paypal taking my moneys 

Also take USPS money order. 


I will need a week or 2 to get the parts once I receive *all* the money. Because I have no money right now to buy parts. 

Those of you who want to pay now can pay and put your Screenname on the paypal. Send me a PM with your address also. do not write addy on the paypal notes. 

jacktpwang at gmail.com 
is the paypal


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

PAID - tell Jenny not to spend it all in one place!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

will do


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I just remmeberedI have dual door ligths too 
one for puddle one for the red marker on the side.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Payment Sent :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LINDA123a said:


> dumphttp://www.********************


 You're a dump


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Payment sent.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I just remmeberedI have dual door ligths too
> one for puddle one for the red marker on the side.


 Just curious how much would it run for the red lights on the sides of the doors? And also if we do the puddle lights, how easy is it to add the red marker lights to it afterwards?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

got money from: 
rick89 
neu318 
poli84


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

faster pay faster every1 get parts


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

Does dual trunk fit A3 MY'11? Looks like just pre-facelift on oemmods but I didn't see anything in the thread.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

pretty sure its same design as the older models.

As stated this does require cutting of the vents on the passanger side to fit the extra LED. cutting takes 30 seconds-2 min

if you wanna take pic of the passanger side of trunk. post here. i can tell you if its same or not.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

actually this is what it looks like


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

tp. said:


> if you wanna take pic of the passanger side of trunk. post here. i can tell you if its same or not.


Looks pretty similar: 



I'm in for these as long as it's compatible.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

not sure if i'm blind but how much for 4 puddle lights shipped to Canada?

EDIT - ah 75/set so 150 + shipping

do we need to order wiring separately or do the puddle light sets come with everything required? and do these fit 09+?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

C3MH. said:


> not sure if i'm blind but how much for 4 puddle lights shipped to Canada?
> 
> EDIT - ah 75/set so 150 + shipping
> 
> do we need to order wiring separately or do the puddle light sets come with everything required? and do these fit 09+?


The $75/set includes wiring. That's all I know.

I'm not sure how much shipping is, tp can chime in what he wants.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ok people. *Famiry purchase ends today. *

Get yours...and pay up. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Ok people. *Famiry purchase ends today. *
> 
> Get yours...and pay up. :beer:


ok hoss I pay you tonight:heart:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

JDS and LWNY paid

KGW sending via usps money order.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

atom0 said:


> Looks pretty similar:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for these as long as it's compatible.


yea same thing just need to cut the vents


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> not sure if i'm blind but how much for 4 puddle lights shipped to Canada?
> 
> EDIT - ah 75/set so 150 + shipping
> 
> do we need to order wiring separately or do the puddle light sets come with everything required? and do these fit 09+?



1 kit = 2 lights 2 cables for 2 doors
2 kits = 4 light, 4 cable for 4 doors

I'll do shipping for $5 to Canadia also. I think its same price? watevas


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

mkim will pay me when i see him


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

neu318 said:


> Just curious how much would it run for the red lights on the sides of the doors? And also if we do the puddle lights, how easy is it to add the red marker lights to it afterwards?


Didn't see an answer to this so i'm posting it again.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Didn't see an answer to this so i'm posting it again.


Yea, I didn't see an answer either. Lazy owner.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> yea, i didn't see an answer either. Lazy owner.


lol....tp ^^^^^


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I pretty much always lol @ tp.


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok then, I'm in for dual trunk lights. Are there enough to make it happen? I'll send money today if so.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

atom0 said:


> Ok then, I'm in for dual trunk lights. Are there enough to make it happen? I'll send money today if so.


Yea, the famiry affair is proceeding. The faster people pay, the faster we get our chit.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I just sent money!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> I just sent money!


I didn't get money! (but I'm not suppose to).

Original post updated once TP acknowledges payment.


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

$$$ and PM sent. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sorry reply u guys later.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

birhtda3 celebrations preventing business ^^^


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

received payment from

nycameron
atom 70 for dual trunk


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Just curious how much would it run for the red lights on the sides of the doors? And also if we do the puddle lights, how easy is it to add the red marker lights to it afterwards?


to have red lights with the set will cost 25 more per set but no lights included. You can buy the lights at the dealer. 

to add the to the existing kit will be 45 per set of 2.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1st post updated.

Remaining payers: melstrom, Rob Cote, jbolf, gothicserpent


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Payment will come tonight. Is it 5 extra to get it shipped directly to Canada?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

is it too late to get in on this gb?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sleepy3 said:


> is it too late to get in on this gb?


you can still join


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

melstrom said:


> Payment will come tonight. Is it 5 extra to get it shipped directly to Canada?


nah just the +5 is fine


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> you can still join


k can you add me for combo 2? pm me the specifics about payment


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll pay tonight. Sorry for the hold up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sleepy3 said:


> k can you add me for combo 2? pm me the specifics about payment


Added and PM'ed



melstrom said:


> Payment will come tonight. Is it 5 extra to get it shipped directly to Canada?


:thumbup:



Rob Cote said:


> I'll pay tonight. Sorry for the hold up.


:thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

gothserp paid


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

faster pay, faster i can order parts HOLLA~~~


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

these should have no problems in 09+ right?..............................


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> these should have no problems in 09+ right?..............................


fitted in 09 no problem!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

got payment from robcote


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Payment sent! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


> got payment from robcote


Jee bus! Beat me to it! Now to see if you can make lights as fast as you update this thread...


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Sent


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mel = wong


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> mel = wong


Yuh.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Just curious how much would it run for the red lights on the sides of the doors? And also if we do the puddle lights, how easy is it to add the red marker lights to it afterwards?
> 
> 
> to have red lights with the set will cost 25 more per set but no lights included. You can buy the lights at the dealer.
> ...


just to clairfy it'l be 100/set for the puddle and red warning housing? Without the red light bulbs. and that would be for 2 door to double checking.
so it'l be 200 for all 4 doors with puddle lights and both puddle and red light housings
TIA


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> just to clairfy it'l be 100/set for the puddle and red warning housing? Without the red light bulbs. and that would be for 2 door to double checking.
> *so it'l be 200 for all 4 doors with puddle lights and both puddle and red light housings*
> TIA


That's the same math I come up with.. + $5 for shipping.

(2) door puddle lights = $75 x 2 = $150
(2) red lights = $25 x 2 = $50

$200 + $5 shipping = $205


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

paid!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea krazyboy got the right pricing.

if you guys still want to upgrade let me know this week so i know how many connectors to order.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sleepy3 paid for combo 2


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

melstrom said:


> Yuh.


sorry need to remind myself ur last name for today


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> sleepy3 paid for combo 2


melstrom pay yet?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea melstrm paid


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

waiting for payment from jbolf


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hoping to get these in before SOWO:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Hoping to get these in before SOWO:thumbup:


If everyone PM bomb's _________ to pay up, I'm sure we'll get them sooner


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

kgw paid


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

every1 paid.

if anyone else wanna join

i have 4 sets of lights that can be made into trunk lights or door lights.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> That's the same math I come up with.. + $5 for shipping.
> 
> (2) door puddle lights = $75 x 2 = $150
> (2) red lights = $25 x 2 = $50
> ...


 So in total i'll pay 205 for 4 puddle lights and 4 red lights for all 4 doors? with housing and looms etc? If so add me to the list


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> So in total i'll pay 205 for 4 puddle lights and 4 red lights for all 4 doors? with housing and looms etc? If so add me to the list


 you get 4 puddle lights 
red lights are not included. "+25" is for the extra cable and connector to the red light per set(2 cables per set). Red lights are ~$30 at dealer per light. so you are looking at 120 for the red lights.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

tp. said:


> you get 4 puddle lights
> red lights are not included. "+25" is for the extra cable and connector to the red light per set(2 cables per set). Red lights are ~$30 at dealer per light. so you are looking at 120 for the red lights.


 i'll sign up for 205 for puddle lights and red and puddle housing with the looms for all 4 doors, thank you


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> i'll sign up for 205 for puddle lights and red and puddle housing with the looms for all 4 doors, thank you


 double make sure 

2 sets = $205 
1set = 2 LED lights, 2 looms for puddle and red marker, NO red light included


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TP, if I wanted to add the looms for the red lights for all 4 doors how much? I already paid for the puddle lights and was thinking of just getting the looms for the red lights as well. Let me know so I can paypal you.

Thanks,

-Jorge


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

neu318 add extra 50 for the 4 doors


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

K i ordered the parts. Connectors will be in in a week or so. Wil start making the cables next week and ship once connectors are in.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> neu318 add extra 50 for the 4 doors


 Thanks TP, payment sent. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

k got payment.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Do you happen to have part number for the red warning lights so I can start doing research on where to get them? Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Do you happen to have part number for the red warning lights so I can start doing research on where to get them? Thanks.:thumbup:


 6Y0 947 411 


I just ordered 2 today for personal use


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Danke


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

tp. said:


> double make sure
> 
> 2 sets = $205
> 1set = 2 LED lights, 2 looms for puddle and red marker, NO red light included


 seems correct 

1set=2 doors 
2set=4 doors 
pm pay pal please


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

money received. FP is closed. no more lights


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Lights are in


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't wait for these to come, next mod to work on.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

just waiting for connectors to come in. my bf will start make the cables soon.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I forgot about this until this afternoon. Stoked


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

those don't look OEM. how could it be OEMMODS when it is not OEM?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> those don't look OEM. how could it be OEMMODS when it is not OEM?


 caus they NOT oem LEDs 
u want refund?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

How's this coming along tp? Have you completed any sets? Just curious :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> those don't look OEM. how could it be OEMMODS when it is not OEM?


 they chinese oem


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OCE Oliginar Chinese Equipment


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

can i have what's in the snoopy wrapping? or can you wrap my set in the snoopy wrapping?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> can i have what's in the snoopy wrapping? or can you wrap my set in the snoopy wrapping?


 
Can you draw something cool on my box of lights, like a dragon or maybe a drawing of an A3? :laugh:

Edited for none gross content......


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Can you draw something cool on my package?


 Dude. Gross.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude. Gross.


 I sure hope that was towards TP b/c I'm def. not touching his package.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude. Gross.





krazyboi said:


> I sure hope that was towards TP b/c I'm def. not touching his package.


 hahahahahh...you guys :banghead::laugh:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I have non ready. I am waiting for the connectors from dealer. since I order 50 of them they say gonna take 1+ week to get.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll draw big


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> I'll draw big


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

trunk cables are made. Just waiting for dealer to get the connectors in.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Connectors are in. 

Picking up this week. Will start shipping next week HOLLA.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/OEMmods


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp. said:


> Connectors are in.
> 
> Picking up this week. Will start shipping next week HOLLA.


 yesssssss


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp., will you still hang out here? If not, we miss you.  No more decifer Engrish.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> tp., will you still hang out here? If not, we miss you.  No more decifer Engrish.


 Why would he not? 



tp. said:


> oh sorry. i just asked my daddie he said he wont buy for me.
> 
> he say only C350


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Why would he not?


 wasn't sure if srs... 

PHEW!:heart:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

still here. 

start shipping this friday. 

I have to go help finish up cables this thursday and then i gotta test them.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

trunk cables are done. Will ship out those who only ordered the trunk sets tomorrow.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

are those wires stripped off old homes back when they still used cloth insulators?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nope 22 gauge. wrapped with OEM mercedes tape


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

other sets getting shipped this week?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I never received my shipment?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

If anyone is interested in doing the red warning lights as well, I just purchased them today. They are the same lights used in the Lamborghinis. I found a site that had them and I paid $60 shipped for all 4 while on some VW parts sites they had them listed for $46 a piece.

http://www.ricambiamerica.com/product_info.php?products_id=319193


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

will try to ship them this week. Taking longer than I expected. Wrapping the cables are time consuming


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

you're good people, tp. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Following people will have trunk kit shipped today:

technikslr
poli84


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

woot


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

atom shold have gotton it today


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got it! Any installation instructions?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

atom0 said:


> Got it! Any installation instructions?


instructions? Price doesn't include installation?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

atom pm me your email. i have install instructions


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Shipped

technikslr
Atom0
Melstrom 

tomorrow:
LWNY
Krazyboy
Jrutter
neu318

MOre to ship as soon as cables are done


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

are the white bulbs size 194? 
are the red bulb size 194? or 2825?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

white ligts are racing dash lights. They have like 20 leds inside.

red lights use 194


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

white lights are like these then?
http://www.rdash.com.tw/en/product_detail.php?prod_number=LL5603892W


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yes sir those are the ones


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

LEDs came in the mail. Where are da installation dvd or instructions that is suppose to come with it?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Got mine as well. Could you maybe give us a few pictures of how the connections go tp?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Footwell light instructions: http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2007/10/audi-a3-footwell-lights-installed.html

Trunk lights is basically this to remove panels, but on both sides: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2741663


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

where does the trunk light cable go? thru the roof area of the liftgate, by where the liftgate latch is or by the seat folding area?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yo PM me you guys email i can forward instructions on the trunk. I have no done instructions on the door yet. I will do instructions tomoorw night. SORRY!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

1. Torx screw
2. torx screw
3. pull up
4. pull where the arrow is going
5. run cable
6. shows u where to run cable
7. cut 8 vents off like in picture( I think i did it wrong on this
one, because the driver side is one vent above the lower vent not 2
vents higher than bottom. Double check your car first. And double
check before you cut, but its up to you to see where you want to put
the light. You can only cut once I suggest you cut 6 vents off first
then test fit and cut and test and cut.)

then put everything back in in reverse order


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

install of trunk lights is pretty easy, if not for all the metal clips that doesn't pull out and/or breaks. the subwoofler instruction is more detailed on where the clips are.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I made pdf install for A3

http://oemmods.com/docs/TrunkDiyA3.pdf


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

for the puddle lights I just need a visual of where the cables connect. that's all


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

neu318 said:


> for the puddle lights I just need a visual of where the cables connect. that's all


will get tonight!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> will get tonight!


Thanks tp :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

oh, and if not listed yet, what changes need to be made on Vagcom. Thanks


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

06 door pin in the 32 pin.

1 should be power
2 should be ground.

2 should be brown. If its brown take it out the female pin from the connector and connect it to the male pin on the harness. Use the supplied heat shrink to wrap those 2 connectors together. Connect the female end to the #2 connector housing. The harness has 3 pins, 2 females and 1 male. The one with the 2 pins together(male and female) is the ground wire. 

same as all doors for 2006

VCDS need to activate door exit/warning light

Goto chassis tab on top
goto 42,52 for front
62,72 for rear

you will need to go coding. then add 64 to the total for door exit/warning lights installed.

2007+

pin 18 for power
19 for ground

rear 
1 power
2 ground


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

what do we do with the 2 yellow straws? Is it to focus the light into a tighter cone or some sort of drain?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

LWNY said:


> what do we do with the 2 yellow straws? Is it to focus the light into a tighter cone or some sort of drain?


those are heatshrink tube.

for the pin that you take out of the connector housing and connect to the male pin on the harness.

i'll get you pics tonight.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

FOR 2006 Please use pin 1 power and 2 ground for front doors

FOR 2007+ Use 18 power, 19 ground

Ground wire will be the wire that has the split

These pics are 2006 model year. 2007+ please find the pin 18 and pin 19 and do as above.

BROWN wire always ground. 

1: remove the brown wire, use pin or small flat head









2:Connect the male end from the cable loom to it the brown wire









3:Use the supplied heat shrink tube to cover the open connection









4:Ground cable goes to 2 and power goes to 1. (2007+ use 18 and 19)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Awesome, just what i needed :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Awesome, just what i needed :thumbup:


Great, get yours installed, then you can install mine at SoWo. Not sure I'll have time.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Great, get yours installed, then you can install mine at SoWo. Not sure I'll have time.



LOL, i don't have time either  I had ordered the red warning lights from this company last week and it still hasn't shipped. So I waiting to get them so I don't have to take the doors apart twice.

By the way, where are you going to be at SOWO? Is your car going to be at a booth or are you just parking with the rest of the population?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> By the way, where are you going to be at SOWO? Is your car going to be at a booth or are you just parking with the rest of the population?


My plan is to show the car. Not sure what that will do b/c my wheels look like crap all curbed up and all


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> My plan is to show the car. Not sure what that will do b/c my wheels look like crap all curbed up and all


LOL :laugh:, I guess I'll try to find your car, hope it's not too crazy. I've never been to SOWO so I don't know what to expect


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> LOL :laugh:, I guess I'll try to find your car, hope it's not too crazy. I've never been to SOWO so I don't know what to expect


Same dude. Not sure if you saw what I posted in the A3 @ SoWo thread, but there's suppose to be a Audi photoshoot / dinner Sat. evening around 6pm if you don't have plans yet.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5645841-A3-s-at-SOWO-!&p=77374440&viewfull=1#post77374440


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Cool. Thanks I'll check it out. I'm going to SOWO with almost 30 people so I'll try to find time and see if others want to join


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

you actually dont have to take door card out 2 times. just tape the cable to the red reflector. and pull off reflector once the light comes in and plug it in.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> you actually dont have to take door card out 2 times. just tape the cable to the red reflector. and pull off reflector once the light comes in and plug it in.


ah ok, right since the hole is already there for the warning light. good idea. I'll see if I get around to it. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp...any luck with sending out anymore packages?

i've got a fever...and the only prescription is...famiry lights


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

My buddy took turn to make them this weekend. I am waiting for him to txt me back on how many he has done then i can go pick up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> My buddy took turn to make them this weekend. I am waiting for him to txt me back on how many he has done then i can go pick up.


His buddy is 7 y.o. He works in a sweat shop w/ other kids. He will have to borrow mommy's phone to text.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

after install, trunk looks like FOB friend's living room, with their hanging florescent fixture with their 40 inch tubes lighting up every crevice of the room.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

picking up cables tomorrow. ship friday. UI shold have evrey ones ready.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Aiight Problem. 

I dont have enough pins to make the cables. SO 2 guys will have to wait a bit longer to get their sets. SOrry ~~~ I order from pin manufacturer will take a while.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Just a heads up - I got mine


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


> Aiight Problem.
> 
> I dont have enough pins to make the cables. SO 2 guys will have to wait a bit longer to get their sets. SOrry ~~~ I order from pin manufacturer will take a while.


I'm in no rush, you can ship mine last. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thank you sir! sorry for delays.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

you can ship mine out last as well no access to vag-com


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks sleepy3!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok I shold be able to ship everyones out by end of week. We decided to make new harness with better wires


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

oh snap...the early bird does not get the worm. i mind as well change mine to 0 gauge monsta cabals.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

just got it today! thanks!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> just got it today! thanks!!


sweet..now lets do a install par-tay (for the door light, did my trunk already). Did smurfette get in on this?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Got mine yesterday :thumbup:

Looking forward to getting them in


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> sweet..now lets do a install par-tay (for the door light, did my trunk already). Did smurfette get in on this?


Not looking forward to pulling all 4 door cards. Kinda a pain in the anus. It'll be worth it though.






Right?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Not looking forward to pulling all 4 door cards. Kinda a pain in the anus. It'll be worth it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, when i use to pull my door card on my prior cars, snaps or clips would break and after installing it back, it would often be squeaky or loose feeling. I hope this car's door card is more robustly held.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> lol, when i use to pull my door card on my prior cars, snaps or clips would break and after installing it back, it would often be squeaky or loose feeling. I hope this car's door card is more robustly held.


opcorn:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

got everyones packed and ready to go. 
dopping off at usps tomorrow


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> lol, when i use to pull my door card on my prior cars, snaps or clips would break and after installing it back, it would often be squeaky or loose feeling. I hope this car's door card is more robustly held.


They are pretty solid. I've had mine off a few times. I took the whole glass out and tinted my rear windows. The doors on these cars is actually a REALLY serviceable design. All that said, it does not mean that it's fun.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> sweet..now lets do a install par-tay (for the door light, did my trunk already). Did smurfette get in on this?


nope, smurf did not
but he has plenty of other stuff in his garage that he needs to install first

and as for install par-tay...maybe next weekend? If it doesn't happen then, it will have to wait until post late/end of august because I will be traveling most of the summer
but I'll probably get the trunk lights in myself before hand


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

smurf ifu want in i can hook it up with same price keke. but im leaving friday and wont be back till 6/10


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks tp I got mine today. Now you have to do a group buy for footwell lighting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*FaMIRY ORDER!! *


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

anyone do the install yet? Wonder how much of the opening to cut out for the light. Scared to cut out too much


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> anyone do the install yet? Wonder how much of the opening to cut out for the light. Scared to cut out too much


I might do it tomorrow..if I'm not lazy. But I'm always lazy. What does that mean?!?!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I might do it tomorrow..if I'm not lazy. But I'm always lazy. What does that mean?!?!


lol i'm lazy as well. not sure if you're asking about my question. Basically, in the first page tp shows that he didn't cut out the full hole for the light he cut a smaller rectangle in the area where the light is going to go. So not sure how much we should cut.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

see:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Why don't you just cut one slat, then check if it fits. If not, cut another. Check if it fits. Repeat until it fits. 


Wait wait wait. Sorry. Ninja edit:

Why don't you just cut one slat, then check if it fits. If not, drink a beer, then cut another. Check if it fits. Repeat until it fits. Or you're out of slats. :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Why don't you just cut one slat, then check if it fits. If not, cut another. Check if it fits. Repeat until it fits.
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait. Sorry. Ninja edit:
> ...


What if I'm drunk before start cutting slats? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh for the door. Yeah. Uhh. Just drink a beer til someone answers.:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh for the door. Yeah. Uhh. Just drink a beer til someone answers.:thumbup:



:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> What if I'm drunk before start cutting slats? :laugh:


Follow instructions anyways. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Why don't you just cut one slat, then check if it fits. If not, cut another. Check if it fits. Repeat until it fits.
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait. Sorry. Ninja edit:
> ...


You were obviously drunk already when posting this b/c he was asking about the doors..not trunk :laugh:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh oh i have the measurements for the cut .. I will post up tonight


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> oh oh i have the measurements for the cut .. I will post up tonight


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Reminder for measurements :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ahh crap.... i tottaly forget to post the measurements. damnit.. I was too busy packing. 

I am in Taiwan right now. 

Let me email my friend ands have him measure it for me


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

a 22 x 45 mm hole will give 1/2mm clearance widthwise, and be tight lengthwise for the tab.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks tp.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed trunk lights now going to do the doors over the weekend, thanks tp for the good instructions.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

One observation. The LED sez they will not produce bulb out errors, but when i hooked only one up, the bulb turned on and quickly turned off. I just assumed that I had to hook both up, but if I wuz to hook one up, it would never lite up. Is the dual units suppose to replace 1 OEM unit?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> One observation. The LED sez they will not produce bulb out errors, but when i hooked only one up, the bulb turned on and quickly turned off. I just assumed that I had to hook both up, but if I wuz to hook one up, it would never lite up. Is the dual units suppose to replace 1 OEM unit?


 yes suppose to replace 1 oem unit. the led dont have nuff resistance


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yes suppose to replace 1 oem unit. the led dont have nuff resistance


 Who would mfg one to 2 light swaps w/o creating the wirings for it? thus requiring a 4th party to come with a solution? 

Also, how does it work in other places like puddle and glove compartment lights where it is only 1 light or 1 to 1 swap?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Who would mfg one to 2 light swaps w/o creating the wirings for it? thus requiring a 4th party to come with a solution?
> 
> Also, how does it work in other places like puddle and glove compartment lights where it is only 1 light or 1 to 1 swap?


 i think the l;ight works on A4no problem with 1 trunk light. they didnt know it didnt work for a3. 

not sure about glove light. you can try but its gona be bright as hell.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Received. Thanks teepee!:heart:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey tp is it pin 1 and 2 for rear doors aswell for 2006 audi a3?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ended up getting all the doors working now, was a alot of work with the cutting otherwise wiring and putting everything back together was simple.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

tp. said:


> FOR 2006 Please use pin 1 power and 2 ground for front doors
> 
> FOR 2007+ Use 18 power, 19 ground
> 
> ...


 Does this need vag com to run power? I think i'm all hooked up right but kinda hard to tell because these pics are from an 06 and mine is an 08. I hooked everything back up and tried to turn on the car to accessory mode and no lights come on. Don't have access to vag com atm but if I can't even test the power I'll finish the install now and vag com it later. ASAP replies please


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I read higher in the thread it is supposed to flash a few times when the car is turned on so did I not connect my wiring properly?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

You need vagcom to enable the lights


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

neu318 said:


> You need vagcom to enable the lights


 So I'm not even supposed to get a quick flash of power right? Ground goes to 18 and power to 19 on 07+ after heat shrinking the brown male to whatever I pulled from 19? maybe I followed tps instructions too closely and was supposed to put brown female into the 19 and power into 18?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I doubt it. The controller won't send power to a component that it is programmed to believe is not there.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yes 18 power 19 ground. 

Brown male pin is ground. 

You need to activate via vagcom. 

if not activated you will not see anything.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok fronts done now for the rear doors the male that im supposed to heat shrink is not in 19 its solid brown in slot 2 but im 07+ should I be following directions for 06 just for rear doors?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

soif i don't vagcom, can i hook it up to a 9v battery instead? no need to take the door card off. Or maybe tap into the power windoze juice line?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> soif i don't vagcom, can i hook it up to a 9v battery instead? no need to take the door card off. Or maybe tap into the power windoze juice line?


 It'll just be on all the time?  Why wouldn't you just want to do it the right way?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> It'll just be on all the time?  Why wouldn't you just want to do it the right way?


 cuz rice modders do rice mods


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bump for help on the rear doors they dont match the pics tp posted of course since I have an 08 but still confused about the wiring tired of driving without rear door panels on  at least they are all cut and installed just wiring ill try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sorry the rear doors use 

Rear 
1 - power 
2 - ground


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Solid brown for rear doors is what heat shrinks to the male as well? I think atm its under #2 sounds right just wanna be sure


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yes brown male is always ground


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Installed the trunk lights today...super easy. Will knock out the pudlle lights this week...thanks again tp:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Attempting to install the front puddle lights. It appears the ground wire is a thicker gauge than the supplied wiring and on the 07+ the female connector on the ground is larger than the female with the supplied wiring. The new grounf doesnt seem to fit into the original pin position 19. Am i missing something here? 

Assistance please...on the plus side the cuttng was simple


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> Attempting to install the front puddle lights. It appears the ground wire is a thicker gauge than the supplied wiring and on the 07+ the female connector on the ground is larger than the female with the supplied wiring. The new grounf doesnt seem to fit into the original pin position 19. Am i missing something here?
> 
> Assistance please...*on the plus side the cuttng was simple*



Curious, did you use the measurments tp posted?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Curious, did you use the measurments tp posted?


I did not...cut the first one smaller to gauge size and just eyed it. Next one was easier. Only done the fronts so far. I used his pic as reference


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> I did not...cut the first one smaller to gauge size and just eyed it. Next one was easier. Only done the fronts so far. I used his pic as reference


Cool :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it possible we use pin 18 and pin 9? Pins 19 & 20 are larger than the 1-18


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Attempting to install the front puddle lights. It appears the ground wire is a thicker gauge than the supplied wiring and on the 07+ the female connector on the ground is larger than the female with the supplied wiring. The new grounf doesnt seem to fit into the original pin position 19. Am i missing something here?
> 
> Assistance please...on the plus side the cuttng was simple


force it in and will fit!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Is it possible we use pin 18 and pin 9? Pins 19 & 20 are larger than the 1-18


I need to look when I get back.. I am still in TW so I cannot look at anything right now.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I need to look when I get back.. I am still in TW so I cannot look at anything right now.


no worries...i have removed the door cards so many times already, it's not a big deal to yank them off again.

On my 2008 the harness looks different than the picture instructions posted earlier. It is smaller (only pins 1-18) and it clips into a harness with two thicker gauge wires (pins 19 & 20). This whole unit then clips into the inside door panel. Pins 19 & 20 are substantially larger which leads me to believe that the pins we need to use have to be somewhere from 1-18. Pin 19 is a brown wire, but there is also a thinner brown wire going to i believe pin 9. 

The rear doors appear the sameway & the instructions say to use 1 & 2. Pins 1 & 2 on the rear are the correct size which leads me to believe the pins we must use on the fronts for 2007+ have to be somewhere between 1-18.

Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Just curious how much would it run for the red lights on the sides of the doors? And also if we do the puddle lights, how easy is it to add the red marker lights to it afterwards?
> 
> 
> to have red lights with the set will cost 25 more per set but no lights included. You can buy the lights at the dealer.
> ...


So if i wanted to get the red lights working as well, what all is involved? With the door cards off, it appears it is currently just a red cover. Is it just a light housing, bulb, and wiring that is needed?

I am guessing this wiring would need to go into the same harness as the puddle lights?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

bump in hopes TP has the magic cure all


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> no worries...i have removed the door cards so many times already, it's not a big deal to yank them off again.
> 
> On my 2008 the harness looks different than the picture instructions posted earlier. It is smaller (only pins 1-18) and it clips into a harness with two thicker gauge wires (pins 19 & 20). This whole unit then clips into the inside door panel. Pins 19 & 20 are substantially larger which leads me to believe that the pins we need to use have to be somewhere from 1-18. Pin 19 is a brown wire, but there is also a thinner brown wire going to i believe pin 9.
> 
> ...


 can you post pics of the front connectors? 
pin 18 should be the lead 
19 is ground so that should be thicker. 

the pics i posted are for 2006 car.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> So if i wanted to get the red lights working as well, what all is involved? With the door cards off, it appears it is currently just a red cover. Is it just a light housing, bulb, and wiring that is needed?
> 
> I am guessing this wiring would need to go into the same harness as the puddle lights?


 you will need the red lights from dealr, they are $34 a piece. 

i might be able to make a addon wire harness for it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> you will need the red lights from dealr, they are $34 a piece.
> 
> i might be able to make a addon wire harness for it


 Bought all 4 for about $65 total about a month ago from a small internet shop but still have not received it. These lights are the same used on lamborghini and this guy said he had to order them from Italy.. Hoping I get them soon if not i'll have to cancel my order.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> can you post pics of the front connectors?
> pin 18 should be the lead
> 19 is ground so that should be thicker.
> 
> the pics i posted are for 2006 car.


 I will see if i can get in there in the next day or two to get a pic for you. 

the 19 ground on my 2008 is much thicker than 18 causing the male end of the new harness to not clip in or stay with the female on 19. It just sits in there loose because of the difference in size


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

hum so weird 

i installed on mkims car no problems


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> hum so weird
> 
> i installed on mkims car no problems


 What year is mkims? Maybe my 2008 is different than 2007? I dunno. Ill get you some pics


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

are these the same? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-18x-WH...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a7545a622&vxp=mtr


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

looks to be different company. I use racing dash ones.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

the right side of the trunk LED seem to be flickering real fast, and after 10-15 sec, trunk light goes out. I thought LEDs should last until past my death. I got to try re-prugging it in, althought these connectors fits super tight. If that doesn't do, will try the other set of ultra long life LED that is to be used for the puddle light. 

Were these cabals krimped or welded?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

LWNY said:


> the right side of the trunk LED seem to be flickering real fast, and after 10-15 sec, trunk light goes out. I thought LEDs should last until past my death. I got to try re-prugging it in, althought these connectors fits super tight. If that doesn't do, will try the other set of ultra long life LED that is to be used for the puddle light.
> 
> Were these cabals krimped or welded?


 
these are crimped. 

do both the lights go out? 

did u get the set with the cable already attached to the light? 

Check if the smaller connector is in all the way. 

Let me know. All else fails I can send you replacement one. My has been on car since 3 years and no problems.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> Let me know. All else fails I can send you replacement one. My has been on car since 3 years and no problems.


 No problems here as well.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

no problems to report here... 

i can finally see in my trunk at night now...its spectacular


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp. said:


> these are crimped.
> 
> do both the lights go out?
> 
> ...


 the right one flickers, then both goes out. I presume the car senses a bulb out. 

I got the set with the cables separate early on. I will check cable/connector to see if makes a difference. Then I will experiment with swapping LEDs, since I have 4 to move around.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea check the small connector first. It is hard to push in but it needs to GO in all the way to make connection. 
Let me know if that one is bad so I can send u another one


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

unplugged everything, swapped LEDs around. Looke like small plug was at issue. That thing has to go all the way in. Strange how the small plug goes to the first LED but it was the 2nd LED that was flickering. Thanks dood.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

does the puddle light stay on indefinitely or is there a timeout feature?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i had my open for 30 min. was still on.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

After waiting a little over a month I finally received the warning lights. Paid $65 for them if I remember correctly. Will tackle this job sometime next week.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

neu318 said:


> After waiting a little over a month I finally received the warning lights. Paid $65 for them if I remember correctly. Will tackle this job sometime next week.


 I received mine in the mail today as well! Haha


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp. said:


> FOR 2006 Please use pin 1 power and 2 ground for front doors
> 
> FOR 2007+ Use 18 power, 19 ground
> 
> ...


I got it to work and everything
but I was wondering if anyone knew why my rear doors had a different wiring. In the front doors, I had the one brown wire in pin 2, but in the rears, it was in pin 4?
Either way, I combined whatever brown there was to the longer ground pin-thingy we had, heat-shrank it, then plugged the other ground into pin 2 and power into pin 1


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> After waiting a little over a month I finally received the warning lights. Paid $65 for them if I remember correctly. Will tackle this job sometime next week.





jowsley0923 said:


> I received mine in the mail today as well! Haha


any pics of completed jobs, boys?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Here you go


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Here you go


How long does the flood lights take to do? I have to remove the door panel huh?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I have to remove the door panel huh?


It's not even hard.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> It's not even hard.


I know...I also know I broke a few of those round clips already too 

Just wondering estimated time to do this install.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I know...I also know I broke a few of those round clips already too
> 
> Just wondering estimated time to do this install.


I imagine it's the same as the puddle lights, give or take. The first one takes the longest as you're trying to figure out how to do it. But once I got that, I could do a door in about 20 mins start to finish. Also, if you have a sharp blade, a utility knife can cut the door panel hole like budda. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I imagine it's the same as the puddle lights, give or take. The first one takes the longest as you're trying to figure out how to do it. But once I got that, I could do a door in about 20 mins start to finish. Also, if you have a sharp blade, a utility knife can cut the door panel hole like budda. :thumbup:


Yea, I need to do the puddle ones...not warning lights. I may be able to tackle this before H2O...unless you wanna help Thurs


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I need to do the puddle ones...not warning lights. I may be able to tackle this before H2O...unless you wanna help Thurs


I'll be down real late Thursday. If you have cold Yuenglings I'm down.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

after making a template out of paper, each door took me roughly 15-20 minutes.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I need to do the puddle ones...not warning lights. I may be able to tackle this before H2O...unless you wanna help Thurs


I can help you out. I'll either be in the MD/DC area a few days early or at OC thursday afternoon
when do you guys have weekly meets and where?



neu318 said:


> after making a template out of paper, each door took me roughly 15-20 minutes.


templates are for wimps

freehand dremel ftw!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> templates are for wimps
> 
> freehand dremel ftw!


Oh god.

Johnny, this guy seems legit. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> I can help you out. I'll either be in the MD/DC area a few days early or at OC thursday afternoon
> when do you guys have weekly meets and where?
> 
> 
> ...


No real meets the week of H2O... people have business to take care of


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Johnny, this guy seems legit. :screwy::laugh:


haha, my lights haven't fallen out of my doors!...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Johnny, this guy seems legit. :screwy::laugh:


haha....good thing people don't look at the bottom of the door when judging the shape of the car. Mine is a mess from the dremel.


----------

